# Girls who drive GTO's



## GTO+girl=4ever (Dec 30, 2010)

ok Guys, Why is this.....
Every time I drive my 64 goat, some jerk asks me if its my dad's or my "boyfriends" or if I even know what the thing under the hood is called when in actuality I could likely rebuild any part of that car faster and better than any of them could.... WTF? any one know why girls arent aloud to be car savvy, or in my case car obsessed?
Thanks!
-Lucky Luci:shutme


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Luci....those people are called "jerks". Welcome, Eric:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hey Luci.......

My wife LOVES GTOs. She hammers the '70 when driving it, shes got the need for speed. Guys do a double take especially when she roars past them.

ENJOY the '64 and SMILE WIDE. Their envy is your pleasure.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Many years ago, a friend of mine had a 4 speed '70 GTO. She got the same type of crap. This was 1981 or so. An ex-girl friend of mine used to LOVE banging gears in my '65 and '66 GTO's. She could work on them, too. She also was the brunt of many taunts. Another woman who used to post on this forum (Linda) completed a very extensive rebuild on a '67 GTO hardtop. Throughout her endeavor, she was really given a hard time by shop owners, mechanics, etc. I'm proud to say she was (and is) respected, at least here on this forum. With ignorant, obnoxious people, it's acknowledging them that validates them....Just ignore them, they really DON'T MATTER. Enjoy your GTO!!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Luci, I am sure they always get a nice look at your taillights as you leave them at the light. :agree with Eric, lotta macho jerks out there. My 18 year old daughter has been helping with the 66' Tempest and has already laid claim to it as "hers". Smile like you have a secret and show the idiots what Pontiac power is all about. :cheers

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian and Meghann


----------



## GTO+girl=4ever (Dec 30, 2010)

you guys rock! finally people who understand! yay! I will get some pic's up soon so y'all can enjoy the goat wiht me
-Luci


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Because GTO's are too manly for a mere girl, just kidding. In all seriousness, that's why GOD gave you a middle finger, for jerk encounters.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

please post some pics, love to see that goat. Meg say's "hey girlfriend"...LOL, she's helping me block sand before she heads back to college.

Brian and Meghann


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Luci and welcome!!!! Pay no attention to the jerks of the world they are everywhere unfortunately. The truth is they are envious. So how did you get tuned up for a 64?? In my high school shop class we had one girl and we treated her like a Queen!!!!!!! Wonder what she is driving now? Enjoy and yes a few pics would be great!! Les


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

because they're jealous...welcome...
Bill


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum Luci..........:seeya
My wife has a 67 GTO
She just flips them off and leaves them choking on tire smoke.
arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Back when I was in High School, my wife, (one of our crowd at the time) used to help me work on my 66 vert. Hand me tools, make parts runs, etc.....we still tell stories, and have laughs, about "remember the time.....":cheers


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

dont worry bout the haters...just enjoy your car,welcome to the forum


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

GTO+girl=4ever said:


> you guys rock! finally people who understand! yay! I will get some pic's up soon so y'all can enjoy the goat wiht me
> -Luci


The jerks giving you a hard time are probably "male 12-year-olds with jobs." Same as guys of questionable masculinity who drive Prius's. In a parking lot recently, a Prius owner made a big deal of telling his 12-year-old son what a rotten citizen I was for driving my 1967 GTO "gas guzzler." I pointed out to the a-hole that it probably takes at least 100 years for discarded Prius batteries to decompose in landfills and that my 43-year-old classic has been spared from the landfill. He didn't have an answer for that so that put a BIG smile on my face. Treat these guys like ricers -- if you don't like what they're saying, just rev that good old Pontiac powerplant and drown 'em out.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

ppurfield001 said:


> The jerks giving you a hard time are probably "male 12-year-olds with jobs." Same as guys of questionable masculinity who drive Prius's. In a parking lot recently, a Prius owner made a big deal of telling his 12-year-old son what a rotten citizen I was for driving my 1967 GTO "gas guzzler." I pointed out to the a-hole that it probably takes at least 100 years for discarded Prius batteries to decompose in landfills and that my 43-year-old classic has been spared from the landfill. He didn't have an answer for that so that put a BIG smile on my face. Treat these guys like ricers -- if you don't like what they're saying, just rev that good old Pontiac powerplant and drown 'em out.


My buddy drives a Prius AND a '68 GTO. What category would that fall under??????


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

68greengoat said:


> My buddy drives a Prius AND a '68 GTO. What category would that fall under??????


Confused


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If you saw Ppurfield in person, you would probably just say "Nice car!"....he's about 6'8"...a gentle giant though.:lol::cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Confused


I try to cut him some slack since he has to drive 100 miles round trip to work everyday. I still have to rib him every now and then......


----------



## oneslowGTO (Jul 26, 2009)

Pics or stfu!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

68greengoat said:


> I try to cut him some slack since he has to drive 100 miles round trip to work everyday. I still have to rib him every now and then......


These people that bought into this I am helping save the world by buying these things show how gullible they can be. Most who rave about these things really think they are helping ween the USA off of oil, I hear them talk and just shake my head. It's amazing how easily they are duped. Many have no idea what they are in for at 100K miles with maintenance, the money they save on gas goes into maintenance. I don't fault people for being energy conscience and buying a car like this, it's the con job they allow themselves to be swayed into kinda like way this county changed due to a con job.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep....OIL to MAKE the batteries. OIL to fire the powerplant that makes the electricity......and a lot of money from the product STILL going out of the USA. Now if some one could build an efficient solar cell....., but what about night time????...........:willy::lol: WOW, did this thread mutate!!!!


----------



## GTO+girl=4ever (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok Guys, so I have not yet figured out how to get my pic's up, but you can see me, and the cars at HubGarage.com - Lucky Luci's Garage
-Luci 


























Here Luci ....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

nice stable of cars Luci, charlotte was'nt a Tempest was she? ran across a site in my travels with a girl restoring a 66' Tempest Custom, wondering if it was yours. Looks like you got your work ahead of you.


----------



## GTO+girl=4ever (Dec 30, 2010)

Hmmm, nope, that wasnt me.... yeah I do have my work cut out lol got projects to last me a couple summers lol
-Luci


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Very nice.....


----------



## dstryr (Aug 27, 2007)

Yep, nice cars. My sister used to drive my first '69 GTO 4speed car all over campus @ Iowa State University back in '88-'89. She got the same comments, "Your b/f lets you drive that?" Funny to think back and remember her whipping around campus in that car when she didn't know I was around, because she didn't baby the thing. Guys would stop and stare.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi, Luci, and welcome.
What size tires are those on the front and back? Looks mean!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> Yep....OIL to MAKE the batteries. OIL to fire the powerplant that makes the electricity......and a lot of money from the product STILL going out of the USA. Now if some one could build an efficient solar cell....., but what about night time????...........:willy::lol: WOW, did this thread mutate!!!!


i am doing more to save the world than electric car buyers. im recycling cars instead of throwing them away.

thats a really nice gto luci! arty:

my wife can adjust the valve lash on the dragster. only problem is she realized i just showed her so i can tell my friends she works on my car while i drink beer.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

ppurfield001 said:


> In a parking lot recently, a Prius owner made a big deal of telling his 12-year-old son what a rotten citizen I was for driving my 1967 GTO "gas guzzler." I pointed out to the a-hole that it probably takes at least 100 years for discarded Prius batteries to decompose in landfills and that my 43-year-old classic has been spared from the landfill. He didn't have an answer for that so that put a BIG smile on my face.


What a POMPOUS, SELF-RIGHTEOUS, COWERING, DUMB-AS-DIRT TWERP.

I would have also told him to go eat razor blades.


----------



## GTO+girl=4ever (Dec 30, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Very nice.....


THANKS for putting up my pic's


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTO+girl=4ever said:


> THANKS for putting up my pic's


You're welcome, Luci


----------



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

My wife has the same problems she had a 84 monite carlo with a pontiac 400 she did all the work her self and got the same thing. Now were bilding his and her's 66 gto or at least some day I'm sure she'll get the same thing but she get them when she knows more about the car's then they do and they don't want to talk any more. Any ways hope you enjoy this site.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice ride and welcome.
People are jerks. When I got my 1st Vette in the 80's a guy asked me how much my dad paid for it. Now, 20 some years later, its my mid-life chrisis car. While I had Vettes the whole time! Can't win for losing.


----------



## Andrea (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a 2005 6M, so I cannot take any credit for ever doing my own work on my car like you all, but wanted to add that I laugh when girls pull up beside me, only to be disappointed that it's not a guy driving!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

twinjracing said:


> My wife has the same problems she had a 84 monite carlo with a pontiac 400 she did all the work her self and got the same thing. Now were bilding his and her's 66 gto or at least some day I'm sure she'll get the same thing but she get them when she knows more about the car's then they do and they don't want to talk any more. Any ways hope you enjoy this site.


i like the poncho 400 in the monte!


----------



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

:agree Me to 

I had IT laying around found the car she wanted and add trany a way we go it ran 13.20 with a 4.10 with no tuning got out of a junk yard a friend owend it was rebilt with a 292 comp cam and ran great for about five years then started missing at consent rpm wich after i took all apart it was valve springs a well she has moved on to a 66 gto to put it back in. sold the monite now it's geting a BBC. If you like the monite my uncle in the mid 80' put a 455 in a 69 nova car roted away but i have the motor and some day i hope to find a nova or a 74 GTO to put in


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Luci, yep it happens everywhere i stopped at a 7-eleven in MD and some guy asked me why i was driving my BF car and if that thing had a turbo, I was so irrated i showed him my registration and my isurance card to prove that it was mine after all, i dont have a car payment for nothing and for the turbo i also said, u watched me pull in as u were smoking your cig did u hear a turbo? Didn't think so!

Im with u Girl!!


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

If I pulled up next to a girl driving a 64 GTO, I would flirt with her, not make fun of her. And Andrea, why does the fact you drive a newer car mean you can't work on it?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Leahburk714 said:


> Hi Luci, yep it happens everywhere i stopped at a 7-eleven in MD and some guy asked me why i was driving my BF car and if that thing had a turbo, I was so irrated i showed him my registration and my isurance card to prove that it was mine after all, i dont have a car payment for nothing and for the turbo i also said, u watched me pull in as u were smoking your cig did u hear a turbo? Didn't think so!
> 
> Im with u Girl!!


Leah, bring your goat up to our All Pontiac Show, love to see it.

Here's a link to our site page, will have a registration flyer up shortly.
All Pontiac Show  - 2011 SVGTO All Pontiac Show Lancaster County PA Landisville PA All Pontiac Show


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Leah, bring your goat up to our All Pontiac Show, love to see it.
> 
> Here's a link to our site page, will have a registration flyer up shortly.
> All Pontiac Show* - 2011 SVGTO All Pontiac Show Lancaster County PA Landisville PA All Pontiac Show


This is awesome always wanted to go to a pontiac meet or car show, sweet also in August cant wait, i wish i could put more pics of my car but some reason im having trouble posting them, they wont load to many pixels i think.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Leah, I see you are in MD too, you might be interested in this. Spring Cruise News You don't have to be a member to go, though membership is only $25 a year.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Leahburk714 said:


> This is awesome always wanted to go to a pontiac meet or car show, sweet also in August cant wait, i wish i could put more pics of my car but some reason im having trouble posting them, they wont load to many pixels i think.


You can follow us on Facebook as well Leah....
Susquehanna Valley G T O | Facebook


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

Personally, I think its awesome that girls drive cars with balls... My wife is actually scared of my 04. im not sure if shes scared of the power or me getting mad if she wrecks it. I did kinda yell at her when she didnt stop completely when she was backing out of our driveway. so she just put it in park and left it in the middle of the street... haha she hasn't drove it since.


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> You can follow us on Facebook as well Leah....
> Susquehanna Valley G T O | Facebook



Def will, sounds very fun!! I cant wait for August, does it cost to go up there for the show, or any fees just want everything to be ligit. Thanks!!


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Indecision said:


> Leah, I see you are in MD too, you might be interested in this. Spring Cruise News You don't have to be a member to go, though membership is only $25 a year.


Yes, MD always looking for fun things to do with my car I always go up to this little car get together at Lowes in Abingdon.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Leahburk714 said:


> Def will, sounds very fun!! I cant wait for August, does it cost to go up there for the show, or any fees just want everything to be ligit. Thanks!!


10.00 pre-registration
15.00 day of show

lots of door prizes and raffle prizes GREAT food and music not to mention tons of GTOs and Pontiacs. 

Here is a link to the flyer/registration form. It can be filled out then printed signed and sent.

http://svgto.com/SVGTO 2011 Show Flyer.pdf


The mailing address is on the flyer.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

My wife drives a 1971 440 cuda and i drive my 67 kamelon car to the cruises together it is always fun to cruise together.

kenny


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Showgoat67 said:


> My wife drives a 1971 440 cuda and i drive my 67 kamelon car to the cruises together it is always fun to cruise together.
> 
> kenny


Oh yeah we always go up to the Lowes Car Show with my GTO and my Fiancee Built Hemi Ram, I love the Cuda wish I could own one of those as well they r me Favorite cars, n my dad has Two Plymoth Dusters, one is a race car, so it runs in the family to have fast cars.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

We go to lowes all the time her cuda is vit c orange with black billboards it is the only one around that color that i have seen in md.You can see my car in the photo gallery i am sure you have seen them at lowes and we will see you there this year.

kenny


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

ppurfield001 said:


> The jerks giving you a hard time are probably "male 12-year-olds with jobs." Same as guys of questionable masculinity who drive Prius's. In a parking lot recently, a Prius owner made a big deal of telling his 12-year-old son what a rotten citizen I was for driving my 1967 GTO "gas guzzler." I pointed out to the a-hole that it probably takes at least 100 years for discarded Prius batteries to decompose in landfills and that my 43-year-old classic has been spared from the landfill. He didn't have an answer for that so that put a BIG smile on my face. Treat these guys like ricers -- if you don't like what they're saying, just rev that good old Pontiac powerplant and drown 'em out.


Heh.. I can tell them my 70 with a 455 uses less gasoline than his crapbox and it doesnt have a problem with not stopping either. Its fun running ethanol..  

Welcome Luci... My 16 year old daughter has owned a GTO for 13 years, she is going to help me rebuild it after she gets done with school.


----------

